# John O'Reilly Jersey City Hutch



## Ohio Rob (Dec 28, 2017)

Thought maybe the Jersey collectors would have some idea on rarity.  My son has gotten the bug and bought a group of sodas and this was in it.  There is no damage...it has a bubble / amber streak running above the slug plate.  The bottom is unusually rounded.  Not much found with my google search.  Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 29, 2017)

Looks like it must be fairly uncommon at a minimum as Ron does not have a photo of it.  Do you mind if I send him these photos to add to the listing on www.hutchbook.com?  I love these early hutch sodas.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Dec 29, 2017)

No, I don't mind at all.  I use the hutchbook site for reference quite often.  As a matter of fact, it was the only tag that came up on a google search for the John O'Reilly bottle. I noticed Ron didn't give it a Common, Scarce or Rare rating...that's part of why I was inquiring about rarity.



nhpharm said:


> Looks like it must be fairly uncommon at a minimum as Ron does not have a photo of it.  Do you mind if I send him these photos to add to the listing on www.hutchbook.com?  I love these early hutch sodas.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 29, 2017)

John O'Reilly was a cider manufacturer and bottler for many years in Jersey City.  However, he is only listed at that particular "dual" address for the years 1885-1887.  In 1888 he disappears, only to reappear in 1889 at just the 329 address.


----------



## epackage (Dec 29, 2017)

O'Reilly started out as a bottler and manufacturer of cider and cider vinegar at 275 Monmouth St. in 1875, he operated from 424 Mongomery St. for a number of years before settling in at 329-331 Newark Ave. in 1884. As you can see from this 1886 listing in the city directory he called the company the Excelsior Bottling Works, a popular name for bottlers and brewers back in that period.

He is either retired or dead in 1894 and no longer in business....


----------



## American (Jan 3, 2018)

This particular embossing might be uncommon, but the state that it comes out of makes it common.  It's in good shape and still could bring $20 on eBay at the high end.


----------

